# How do you know you need CO2



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

CO2 is the answer to your quest for lusher and faster growing plants. 

Whether you need it or not, well, if you don't have algae problems and your plants stay healthy you don't need it.

If you already have the regulator, I'd say invest in a CO2 tank and save the money you spend on Excel.


----------



## redchigh (Apr 10, 2010)

I would say you just need to buy faster-growing plants. Many plants will grow fairly fast without CO2. Bacopa, rotala, ludwigea repens, pennywort, Vallisneria, and ceratopteris would be good choices.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

You say you have a regulator and diffuser. Do you have a solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter as well? If not, you might spend another $75-100, plus another $50-65 for the 5lb tank. If you do, I'd say go ahead and spend the money on the tank. If not, and it doesn't sound like you're convinced you want CO2 yet, I'd wait until you're certain.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I do not think CO2 is your solution. Plants, scaping and patience. Soil might be wise also, you do not need to dose daily, maybe 2x week.


----------



## art_t (Jun 8, 2008)

The regulator that I bought is a Milwaukee regulator and it came with the solenoid, needle valve and bubble counter. In fact, it's been sitting in the box for 2 years with the bubble wrap still around it. The diffuser was from GLA, again still in the bubble wrap. I bought this when I had some extra $$$ thinking that someday I might need to use it.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, if you're willing to take the plunge, all you need is a 5lb cylinder, some tubing and a drop checker with 4dKH solution. Should be $75 or less total. At the very least, CO2 won't hurt anything as long as you inject it moderately. In fact, with a single diffuser and a 75g tank, I would be very surprised if you were able to do any damage to fish.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I had read thought that purple (red) cabomba need Co2.


----------



## art_t (Jun 8, 2008)

I read that the purple cabomba are more colorful with co2 but I thought I would give it a shot and see what happens.

The only place around me that refills co2 said that you buy the tank from him for $110 and the first fill up is included in that price. Then he refills it for you for $25 and you get your tank back each time you refill (he doesn't swap out). 

Thank you to everyone for you input!


----------

